# Need help finding a certain type of honey (from Austria)



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds a bit like honeydew....honey made from the bees harvesting the "secretions" of aphids. Not very common around here, more common around oak forests. Most people don't like stuff that tastes like dirt (mmm!!) so it is blended with other honey if any is harvested.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*interesting search....*

My boyfriend and I are headed off to Germany and points beyond next week. We would be willing to do a little digging for you while we're there. We plan on spending some time in Bavaria and that makes Austria a very likely candidate for exploration as well. Any additional info you can provide would be helpful.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

LusciousHoney said:


> My boyfriend and I are headed off to Germany and points beyond next week. We would be willing to do a little digging for you while we're there. We plan on spending some time in Bavaria and that makes Austria a very likely candidate for exploration as well. Any additional info you can provide would be helpful.


I'm sorry but that is all the info that I have. His friend lived here in the U.S. for some time but moved back to Austria and he doesn't have contact info for him. I just know that it is from Austria and it was really dark and he said it tasted like a good earthy smell. I wish I could provide more info because I really want to help him find some, but thats all that he could tell me about it.


----------

